

Amazon EC2 vs Rackspace Cloud - ichilton
http://gasoftwareblog.com/home/2011/3/31/amazon-ec2-vs-rackspace-are-all-cloud-hosting-services-the-s.html

======
ichilton
Good comparison.

It would be nice to see Rackspace add in firewall control, bring their new
load balancer platform to the UK and have some control over the mapping of ip
addresses (like Amazon's Elastic IP's).

------
ichilton
Another very useful feature of Rackspace is their iPhone & iPad app for
managing servers on the move.

It can even provision new servers using Puppet or Chef.

